# Two new Shetland ponies for me in one week!



## disneyhorse (May 12, 2007)

I have room for four horses. Recently decided to switch from AMHR-only minis to Shetland Ponies. I really couldn't decide between the ASPC/AMHR horses or the Modern shetlands for my show string so I decided to go for both. Have been looking for a mare and a stallion of each, but just the right horse.

Well I had the stallion ASPC/AMHR horse, and the Modern mare. Have had them for over a year. I've been looking for the last two for the past year to finish out my show string.

Well this week, my shopping is all DONE! (yep, NO MORE shopping... really!!!! they say minis are like potato chips but the ponies are WAY more addictive...)

Today my ASPC/AMHR mare arrived from NJ Pony Farm in Nebraska. Many thanks to Judy Gottlob for this mare, she really exceeded my expectations! She has just been a pasture pony and travelled all the way from NE to CA so please excuse her picture, she is pictured right off the trailer (I was just so excited and wanted to share). She is three this year and will be bred to my little stallion this summer. If I can get her used to being fussed with she might go to some shows in the future, she's very cute! Her name is "NJs Oh My" and I am calling her "Amy":







And THEN I found the most adorable Modern colt. Jennifer Radoi of Sweet Opal Minis/Shetlands here on the forum owns his full big sister, and that mare is awesome. This colt is a son of "The Duke of Royal Manor" and he is just too cute. Huge thank you to Holly Bowers of MB Stables for "MB's Aftershock." I think I am going to nickname him "Quake." He will be coming up here once he is weaned as he's only a month old.






My stalls were empty with only two ponies in them, I am excited to have all these horses to work with and show again!

Thanks for looking!

Andrea


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (May 12, 2007)

Congratulations on two beautiful horses.Wish you much success with them, :aktion033:



: :bgrin


----------



## Leeana (May 12, 2007)

Love them both!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

Oh yes, the shetlands can be pretty addicting :bgrin

Goodluck in 2007!



:lol: I am expecting show pictures, especially of that weanling :new_shocked:


----------



## Bess Kelly (May 12, 2007)

Great looking mare! Congratulations.

I really like the guy in your avatar......but, stallions are wonderful things



:


----------



## disneyhorse (May 12, 2007)

Yep Bess... I LOVE stallions too



: Besides, I needed and ASPC/AMHR stallion AND a Modern stallion! One of each!


----------



## MB STABLES (May 12, 2007)

Congrats.... Andrea! I sure am glad your the one getting him! :aktion033:

-Holly


----------



## disneyhorse (May 12, 2007)

Thank YOU holly, you know how long I've been looking for just the right colt!!!

Andrea


----------



## Lisa Strass (May 12, 2007)

What a great week!!!! :aktion033: I know exactly what you mean when you say you thought minis were addictive, but these ponies.... oh my! :bgrin

Quake is WOW! I bet we'll be seeing his name a lot more!


----------



## alphahorses (May 13, 2007)

Congratulations! I think you are going to have a lot of fun with them.



:


----------



## SweetOpal (May 15, 2007)

:aktion033: Congrats Andrea, he is stunning and you know I mean it since I was trying to buy him as well



: , he is going to be very nice! I can't wait to see how he turns out.


----------



## CLC Stables (May 15, 2007)

Oh YEAH, I am glad Aftershock is yours........................he was on my list too, but I got Victoria instead.


----------



## Acheron (May 21, 2007)

Oh Andrea how fun!!

Now I REALLY want to come see!


----------



## crponies (May 21, 2007)

Congrats on completing your herd so nicely!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jun 3, 2007)

gorgeous boy and mare...they are both very nice. jennifer is such a wonderful person and i adore her daughter Jessi. I can't wait to show with them again. One day I might just have to get myself a pony from them. HEHE.

Congrats on your special horses!


----------

